# Minnesota Photographer looking for work



## dolledup (Mar 15, 2004)

I am a photographer in Minnesota USA. There are a million and one locations that would be a good shoot location. I have been shooting some glamour and some weddings, etc.. I am still adding those to my website. Granted this is a temp website until my pro site is finished but still it gives examples of my work. 

I can run up a resume for you if you like. I used to, years ago, work for the college newspaper and a local newspaper, I still have all photos and articles from that adventure. I have been shooting pictures since I was six years old and it has been the only thing I was ever interested in. 

Thank you for your time and hope to hear from you soon. 

Laura Johnson 
http://www.geocities.com/bottomsupphotos/main.html


----------

